# Suche Messgerät und Geber für Analogspannung /-strom



## DJMetro (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Messgerät um Analogkarten zu testen und einzustellen die auch die 0-10V und 0-20mA ausgeben können. Kennt jemand so ein Gerät? Hab bislang keins gefunden.

Andi


----------



## thomass5 (9 Januar 2012)

Such mal hier im Forum nach Sollwertgeber. Das Thema gabs hier schon gelegentlich. Ich persönlich hab bisher immer ein Multimeter und was Selbstgebautes als Strom/Spannungs/Widerstands -geber verwendet. 

Thomas


----------



## Drucky89 (9 Januar 2012)

Von National Instruments gibt es Geräte zur analogen Ausgangssignalerzeugung für Spannungen und Ströme (siehe z.B. http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/en/nid/208785). Diese sind mit LabVIEW (siehe http://www.ni.com/labview/) ansteuerbar. LabVIEW ist eine intuitiv bedienbare gaphische Programmierumgebung, mit der Test- und Messprogramme schnell und leicht erstellt werden können.


----------



## M_K (9 Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

schau mal bei Gossen Metrawatt unter Kalibratoren nach. 
http://www.gossenmetrawatt.com/deutsch/ugruppe/kalibrat.htm

Fluke hat auch solche Geräte im Programm. Die heißen dort Multifunktions-Kalibratoren.


----------



## 190B (9 Januar 2012)

oder auch hier

http://www.ge-mcs.com/de/pressure-and-level/handheld-test-tools/ups-iii-loop-calibrator.html


----------



## tnt369 (9 Januar 2012)

oder das hier (sehr universel):
http://www.anderson-negele.com/de/produkte/industrieelektronik/simulatoren/hsg-3.html


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
d
ie Fluke-Geräte verwenden wir auch.
Sehr praktisch finde ich die 20mA-Stromzange

MfG


----------



## ET-SPS (20 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

für was für Anwendungsfälle verwendet ihr die Geräte? 
Zum Testen einer im Schaltschrnak verbauten SPS, oder Messsensoren vor Auslieferung? 

Gruß.


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 Dezember 2012)

Bei Schaltschranktest und Inbetriebnahmeproblemen...


----------



## Maggi (27 Dezember 2012)

Hi!
Kann Sockenralf  zustimmen, die Geräte von Fluke arbeiten sehr zuverlässig und genau. Habe selber einen Fluke 726:

http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Strommesszangen-mit-Digitalanzeige/fluke-726.htm?PID=56120

Dieser Arbeitet seit Jahren sehr zuverlässig. Einzigster Nachteil ist, man kann nur Spannungen bis max 30V AC sowie DC messen, also kein 230V Wechselspannung!

Gruß Maggi


----------

